# [SOLVED] L1e60x86.sys BSOD Please help



## VlatkoJordanov (Nov 6, 2008)

Hello guys, im new to this forum so i didnt knew where else to post this thread i did it here suppose its not wrong if it is im asking the administrators to move it on the right place tnx.

Ok, my problem is my network driver i guess (Lan_Atheros _AR8121_v1.0.0.35). I bought an Acer Aspire 6930g 2 days ago and its pretty new, now when i connect the RJ-45 which is comming from my ISP acces point (Motorola Canopy) after some network activity (downloading, chatting, searching web) the system crashes (BSOD) and the following error appears:

DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL

Technical information

STOP: 0x000000d1 (0x0000001c, 0x00000002, 0x00000000, 0x89b6779f)

L1e60x86.sys - ADDRESS 89b6779f base at 89b62000, datestamp 48cf4328

Ive searched other forums tried different solutions but neither helped. Ive tried solutions like deleteing the L1e60x86.sys from system32\drivers the guy that wrote that said that it solve his problem but i still didnt mine, my system is still crushing.

Ive tried to debug the L1e60x86.sys with Windbg.exe download the symbols from microsoft (Windows_Longhorn.6001.080118-1840.x86fre.Symbols) but the debugger says that cannot find the symbol for L1e60x86.sys.(im a novice with widbg.exe so if this could help please let me know how)

Ive also tried downloading some older drivers for the network adapter but still same problem... 

Im using windows vista sp1 version 6.0.6001



Im really desperate about this i will be really grateful for those who'll help to solve this. BIG THANKS IN ADVANCE !

If possible mail me on: *************

Salut


----------



## VlatkoJordanov (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: L1e60x86.sys BSOD Please help*

Additional info:

```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.9.0003.113 X86
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\windows\minidump\mini110608-08.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*C:\symbols*[url]http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols[/url]
Executable search path is: 
Windows Server 2008 Kernel Version 6001 (Service Pack 1) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Kernel base = 0x81c52000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0x81d69c70
Debug session time: Thu Nov  6 22:43:10.487 2008 (GMT+1)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:16:12.409
Loading Kernel Symbols
.................................................................................................................................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
..
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck D1, {1c, 2, 0, 8c79079f}

Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\L1E60x86.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for L1E60x86.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for L1E60x86.sys
Probably caused by : L1E60x86.sys ( L1E60x86+579f )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (d1)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If kernel debugger is available get stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000001c, memory referenced
Arg2: 00000002, IRQL
Arg3: 00000000, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
Arg4: 8c79079f, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------


READ_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from 81d89868
Unable to read MiSystemVaType memory at 81d69420
 0000001c 

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

FAULTING_IP: 
L1E60x86+579f
8c79079f ??              ???

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  8

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1

PROCESS_NAME:  System

TRAP_FRAME:  81d47bd8 -- (.trap 0xffffffff81d47bd8)
ErrCode = 00000000
eax=90f47000 ebx=8aca8674 ecx=8ac75502 edx=00000000 esi=00000000 edi=8aca8270
eip=8c79079f esp=81d47c4c ebp=81d47c80 iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na po nc
cs=0008  ss=0010  ds=0023  es=0023  fs=0030  gs=0000             efl=00010202
L1E60x86+0x579f:
8c79079f ??              ???
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 8c79079f to 81cacd24

STACK_TEXT:  
81d47bd8 8c79079f badb0d00 00000000 00000000 nt!KiTrap0E+0x2ac
WARNING: Stack unwind information not available. Following frames may be wrong.
81d47c48 8aca8270 00000000 00010210 90fa5c38 L1E60x86+0x579f
81d47c80 8c793fb5 00ca8270 8c78c4d4 8d34b5e8 0x8aca8270
81d47c94 8c78c4e1 8aca8270 81d47cc4 82cca11c L1E60x86+0x8fb5
81d47ca0 82cca11c 8aca8270 00000000 00000000 L1E60x86+0x14e1
81d47cc4 82c0b468 8d34b5fc 8c78c63c 00000000 ndis!ndisMiniportDpc+0x81
81d47ce8 81d08450 8d34b5fc 8a8df0e8 00000000 ndis!ndisInterruptDpc+0xc4
81d47d50 81d06edd 00000000 0000000e 00000000 nt!KiRetireDpcList+0x147
81d47d54 00000000 0000000e 00000000 00000000 nt!KiIdleLoop+0x49


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
L1E60x86+579f
8c79079f ??              ???

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  1

SYMBOL_NAME:  L1E60x86+579f

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: L1E60x86

IMAGE_NAME:  L1E60x86.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  48cf4328

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xD1_VRF_L1E60x86+579f

BUCKET_ID:  0xD1_VRF_L1E60x86+579f

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> lmvm L1E60x86
start    end        module name
8c78b000 8c79b000   L1E60x86 T (no symbols)           
    Loaded symbol image file: L1E60x86.sys
    Image path: \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\L1E60x86.sys
    Image name: L1E60x86.sys
    Timestamp:        Tue Sep 16 07:24:56 2008 (48CF4328)
    CheckSum:         0001262A
    ImageSize:        00010000
    Translations:     0000.04b0 0000.04e0 0409.04b0 0409.04e0
0: kd> .trap 0xffffffff81d47bd8
ErrCode = 00000000
eax=90f47000 ebx=8aca8674 ecx=8ac75502 edx=00000000 esi=00000000 edi=8aca8270
eip=8c79079f esp=81d47c4c ebp=81d47c80 iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na po nc
cs=0008  ss=0010  ds=0023  es=0023  fs=0030  gs=0000             efl=00010202
L1E60x86+0x579f:
8c79079f ??              ???
```


----------



## VlatkoJordanov (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: L1e60x86.sys BSOD Please help*

someone please ? :'(


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: L1e60x86.sys BSOD Please help*



VlatkoJordanov said:


> Ok, my problem is my network driver i guess (Lan_Atheros _AR8121_v1.0.0.35). I bought an Acer Aspire 6930g 2 days ago and its pretty new, now when i connect the RJ-45 which is comming from my ISP acces point (Motorola Canopy) after some network activity (downloading, chatting, searching web) the system crashes (BSOD) and the following error appears:
> 
> DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
> STOP: 0x000000d1 (0x0000001c, 0x00000002, 0x00000000, 0x89b6779f)
> ...


Hi. . .

The timestamp on the driver L1e60x86.sys 48cf4328 = Tue Sep 16 01:24:56 2008 - obviously recent.

Re-run windbg but use !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lml at the kd> command line. Paste in all output to post.

Run msinfo32 & save in default NFO file format.
START | type msinfo32 - hit enter - save as NFO file (file extension)

Run driverquery - bring up elevated admin cmd/DOS prompt -
START | type cmd.exe | right-click on cmd.exe above & select Run as Administrator | copy/paste the commands 1 at a time (to paste into DOS screen, right-click at very top of screen, select Edit, select Paste)

```
driverquery /v > %temp%\drivers1.txt 

driverquery /si >> %temp%\drivers1.txt & start notepad %temp%\drivers1.txt
```
A notepad will open w/ driver lists - save as text file. Zip up driver text file & msinfo32 NFO file and ATTACH to next post.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## VlatkoJordanov (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: L1e60x86.sys BSOD Please help*

Here the archived files that uve asked for, tnx again !


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: L1e60x86.sys BSOD Please help*


```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.9.0003.113 X86
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\windows\system32\drivers\l1e60x86.sys]
Symbol search path is: C:\symbols
Executable search path is: 
ModLoad: 00010000 00020000   C:\windows\system32\drivers\l1e60x86.sys
eax=00000000 ebx=00000000 ecx=00000000 edx=00000000 esi=00000000 edi=00000000
eip=0001d0c2 esp=00000000 ebp=00000000 iopl=0         nv up di pl nz na po nc
cs=0000  ss=0000  ds=0000  es=0000  fs=0000  gs=0000             efl=00000000
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for l1e60x86.sys
l1e60x86+0xd0c2:
0001d0c2 8bff            mov     edi,edi
[color=red][SIZE=3]0:000> [/COLOR] [COLOR=Blue]!analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lml[/COLOR][/size]
Last event: f0f0f0f0.1: Load module C:\windows\system32\drivers\l1e60x86.sys at 00010000
  debugger time: Mon Nov 10 04:14:14.993 2008 (GMT+1)
eax=00000000 ebx=00000000 ecx=00000000 edx=00000000 esi=00000000 edi=00000000
eip=0001d0c2 esp=00000000 ebp=00000000 iopl=0         nv up di pl nz na po nc
cs=0000  ss=0000  ds=0000  es=0000  fs=0000  gs=0000             efl=00000000
l1e60x86+0xd0c2:
0001d0c2 8bff            mov     edi,edi
ChildEBP RetAddr  Args to Child              
WARNING: Stack unwind information not available. Following frames may be wrong.
00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 l1e60x86+0xd0c2
start    end        module name
00010000 00020000   l1e60x86 l1e60x86.sys Tue Sep 16 07:24:56 2008 (48CF4328)
start    end        module name
00010000 00020000   l1e60x86   (no symbols)
```

Somehow the !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lml was issued from 0:000> instead of kd> line. The dump should have looked like the output in your 1st post, but w/ a long list of drivers at end.

Please re-run windbug. Symbol path w/ Internet connection use: 

```
SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
```
Run Vista health report - save in HTM or HTML format (comes up in IE7 or FF screen). START | type *perfmon /report* - 60 sec all done. Please zip/rar it up and attach it and the new dump output. 

What was the WEW file? It looks like from windbg, but where?

So no BSODs or app crashes until RJ45 plugged in? Does the same thing happen in SAFEMODE w/ Networking?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

*EDIT - if you can't run dumps b/c BSOD - zip them up and attach*

.


----------



## VlatkoJordanov (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: L1e60x86.sys BSOD Please help*

Well last time i opened the l1e60x86.sys file from system32/drivers now i opened the .dmp file from windows/minidump maybie because of that the command didnt executed dunno. I did what u said and all went good i have all the files u need zipped. Anyway the BSOD appears after i connect on internet. If only the RJ45 is plugged in and no network activity is made (not connected to internet) nothing happens. And yes same thing also happens in windows safe mode with networking the system crashes. as an additional info about the Motorola Canopy (ISP acces point) it uses power over ethernet to power itself so i first plug in the UTP RJ45 which is coming from the AP to the POE adapter then i plug the POE RJ45 to the laptop. I dont know if this could be the problem it worked well with my previous PC. Also when i connect to some other local network with internet through RJ45 the system doesent crash. It doesent crash because i guess its a segmented network via Switch or a Multifunctional device.

Thanks, Vlatko Jordanov


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: L1e60x86.sys BSOD Please help*

Hi Vlatko. . .

Nice work w/ the dbugger - and I noticed the dump was Vista driver-verified as well. Very nice.

I found a total of 12 BSODs in WERCON - 8 on Nov 5 and 4 on Nov 6. The ones on Nov 5 began w/in 30 minutes of system boot from what I can tell. During those 30 minutes, there were numerous device errors for both Ethernet and wifi b/c the drivers could not be found. According to WERCON, only the Intel wifi driver was finally located and installed, yet it is clear that the Atheros Ethernet driver is listed as well below in the code box labeled "Network Adapters". The BSODs all list *L1e60x86.sys* as the probable cause. 

What about the Intel wifi - it appears to be working. Can you connect via wifi and remain on the Internet w/o BSODs?

Even though these were Vista driver verified-enabled dumps and the stack text appears to have nailed the Atheros driver, it really may not be as it seems because it is a post-mortem (unwind info) stack text:

```
STACK_TEXT:  
[COLOR=Red]000 00000000 nt!KiTrap0E+0x2ac[/COLOR]
[COLOR=Blue]WARNING: Stack unwind information not available.
Following frames may be wrong.[/COLOR]
10210 898c60d8 [COLOR=red]L1E60x86[/COLOR]+0x579f
814d4 a2e965e8 [color=#ff9933]0xa2e95270[/COLOR]
14cc4 836c811c [COLOR=red]L1E60x86[/COLOR]+0x8fb5
00000 00000000 [COLOR=red]L1E60x86[/COLOR]+0x14e1
8163c 00000000 [COLOR=DarkOrchid]ndis!ndisMiniportDpc[/COLOR]+0x81
9c438 00000000 [COLOR=DarkOrchid]ndis!ndisInterruptDpc[/COLOR]+0xc4
0000e 00000000 nt!KiRetireDpcList+0x147
00000 00000000 nt!KiIdleLoop+0x49
```
The 1st line in red is the trap, then it falls through to the blue where the Atheros driver is named. Had this not been a verifier-enabled dump, most likely *!nt* - the Vista NT Kernel - would have taken the probable cause blame. And what about the lines in purple - what are they telling us? And what is the module in orange (@ 0xa2e95270) up there hiding from?

The bugcheck was 0xd1 (0x1c, 0x2, 0x0, 0xa358579f) = DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL = kernel-mode driver attempted to access pageable memory at a process IRQL that was too high. The IRQL was 2. Parm 4 (0xa358579f) is the addresses that referenced the memory address in parm 1 (0xc). L1e60x86.sys is a kernel mode driver; however, usually when an NIC driver is the probable cause, I see Internet activity evident in the stack - e.g., ntdll.dll, "packets", etc... Here there is nothing. Maybe the pre-verifier-enabled dumps hold that clue.

The 2 in blue below fall right in the memory address range of *!nt*. Then L1e60x86 was named, probably b/c it was being called by NT. Was L1e60x86 then returning control when intercepted?

```
READ_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from [color=#0000cc]82756868[/COLOR]
Unable to read MiSystemVaType memory at [color=#0000cc]82736420[/COLOR]

[COLOR=red]8261f000[/COLOR][COLOR=Red] 829d8000[/COLOR]   nt       ntkrpamp.exe Thu Sep 18 04:07:54 2008 (48D1B7FA)
```

I started combing thru your driver list looking for possible alternatives. The first that caught my eye was Kaspersky Internet Security (KIS) 2009. When exactly was this installed? Some of the WERCON errors have 0xc0000005 exceptions - access violations. I have seen products like KIS with their personal firewall cause many BSODs and app crashes and usually get away w/o being named. I would like to see it removed - at least until the BSODs are settled. The system was afterall only 2 days old (possibly less) when it started to crash.

One other item for now - I have looked into this and am unsure why a driver dated 2003 would be installed into a Vista SP1 system - recovery center or not. Take a moment and Google it - it by itself has caused BSODs for many. I myself have seen it appear in dumps as a BSOD cause.

```
int15.sys    Wed Oct 01 07:29:49 2003

eRecovery Service (eRecoveryService) - Acer Inc. - 
C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\eRecovery\eRecoveryService.exe
```
That's it for now. I would like to get all of the dump files that you have. Please zip them up and attach. Be sure to read this post carefully and address all questions. Have you been in touch with the manufacturer or business that you purchased the system from?

Regards. . .

JC

.


*WERCON*

```
05.11.2008 16:03	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 374204368, type 5
Event Name: PnPDeviceProblemCode
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: PCI\VEN_1969&DEV_1026&SUBSYS_015E1025&REV_B0
P3: {4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
P4: 0000000A
P5: e100b325.sys
P6: 8.0.44.0&#x000
05.11.2008 16:03	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 374204413, type 5
Event Name: PnPDeviceProblemCode
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: PCI\VEN_1969&DEV_1026&SUBSYS_015E1025&REV_B0
P3: {4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
P4: 0000000A
P5: fetnd5.sys
P6: 3.57.0.442&#x000
05.11.2008 16:03	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 134441803, type 5
Event Name: PnPDriverNotFound
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4232&SUBSYS_12018086&REV_00
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
&#x000a
05.11.2008 16:03	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 238196316, type 5
Event Name: PnPDriverNotFound
Response: http://oca.microsoft.com/resredir.aspx?SID=8033&iBucketTable=5&iBucket=238196316
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2930&SUBSYS_015E1025&REV_03
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6:
05.11.2008 16:03	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 16271797, type 5
Event Name: PnPDriverNotFound
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: USB\VID_147E&PID_1000&REV_0033
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 
&
05.11.2008 16:03	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 245442712, type 5
Event Name: PnPDriverNotFound
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: PCI\VEN_1969&DEV_1026&SUBSYS_015E1025&REV_B0
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
&#x000a
05.11.2008 16:03	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 134441803, type 5
Event Name: PnPDriverNotFound
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4232&SUBSYS_12018086&REV_00
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
&#x000a
05.11.2008 16:03	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 11889468, type 5
Event Name: PnPDriverNotFound
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: ACPI\WEC1020
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

&#x
05.11.2008 16:03	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 248302448, type 5
Event Name: PnPGenericDriverFound
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_06E9&SUBSYS_015E1025&REV_A1
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
&#x
05.11.2008 16:03	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 80307998, type 5
Event Name: PnPGenericDriverFound
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: USB\VID_064E&PID_A103&REV_0100&MI_00
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10:
05.11.2008 16:03	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 374204352, type 5
Event Name: PnPDeviceProblemCode
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: PCI\VEN_1969&DEV_1026&SUBSYS_015E1025&REV_B0
P3: {4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
P4: 0000000A
P5: E1G60I32.sys
P6: 8.3.2.8&#x000d
05.11.2008 16:03	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 374204357, type 5
Event Name: PnPDeviceProblemCode
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: PCI\VEN_1969&DEV_1026&SUBSYS_015E1025&REV_B0
P3: {4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
P4: 0000000A
P5: e1e6032.sys
P6: 9.11.5.7&#x000d
05.11.2008 16:03	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 374204368, type 5
Event Name: PnPDeviceProblemCode
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: PCI\VEN_1969&DEV_1026&SUBSYS_015E1025&REV_B0
P3: {4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
P4: 0000000A
P5: e100b325.sys
P6: 8.0.44.0&#x000
05.11.2008 16:03	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 134441803, type 5
Event Name: PnPDriverNotFound
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4232&SUBSYS_12018086&REV_00
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
&#x000a
05.11.2008 16:03	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 134441803, type 5
Event Name: PnPDriverNotFound
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4232&SUBSYS_12018086&REV_00
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
&#x000a
05.11.2008 16:03	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 374204368, type 5
Event Name: PnPDeviceProblemCode
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: PCI\VEN_1969&DEV_1026&SUBSYS_015E1025&REV_B0
P3: {4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
P4: 0000000A
P5: e100b325.sys
P6: 8.0.44.0&#x000
05.11.2008 16:03	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 374204368, type 5
Event Name: PnPDeviceProblemCode
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: PCI\VEN_1969&DEV_1026&SUBSYS_015E1025&REV_B0
P3: {4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
P4: 0000000A
P5: e100b325.sys
P6: 8.0.44.0&#x000
05.11.2008 16:03	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 374204368, type 5
Event Name: PnPDeviceProblemCode
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: PCI\VEN_1969&DEV_1026&SUBSYS_015E1025&REV_B0
P3: {4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
P4: 0000000A
P5: e100b325.sys
P6: 8.0.44.0&#x000
05.11.2008 16:04	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 303250868, type 5
Event Name: PnPDeviceProblemCode
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4232&SUBSYS_12018086&REV_00
P3: {4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
P4: 0000000A
P5: e100b325.sys
P6: 8.0.44.0&#x000
05.11.2008 16:35	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 0xD1_L1E60x86+572f, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 
P2: 
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attache
05.11.2008 16:37	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 0xD1_L1E60x86+572f, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 
P2: 
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attache
05.11.2008 16:38	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 0xD1_L1E60x86+572f, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 
P2: 
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attache
05.11.2008 19:06	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 279098237, type 5
Event Name: CbsPackageServicingFailure
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.0.6001.18000
P2: Package_for_KB950582~31bf3856ad364e35~x86~~6.0.1.1
P3: 800b0100
P4: CBS Other
P5: Resolved
P6: Installed
&#x000a
05.11.2008 21:05	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 279098237, type 5
Event Name: CbsPackageServicingFailure
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.0.6001.18000
P2: Package_for_KB950582~31bf3856ad364e35~x86~~6.0.1.1
P3: 800b0100
P4: CBS Other
P5: Resolved
P6: Installed
&#x000a
05.11.2008 21:05	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 279098237, type 5
Event Name: CbsPackageServicingFailure
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.0.6001.18000
P2: Package_for_KB950582~31bf3856ad364e35~x86~~6.0.1.1
P3: 800b0100
P4: CBS Other
P5: Resolved
P6: Installed
&#x000a
05.11.2008 21:22	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 279098237, type 5
Event Name: CbsPackageServicingFailure
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.0.6001.18000
P2: Package_for_KB950582~31bf3856ad364e35~x86~~6.0.1.1
P3: 800b0100
P4: CBS Other
P5: Resolved
P6: Installed
&#x000a
06.11.2008 02:17	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 279098237, type 5
Event Name: CbsPackageServicingFailure
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.0.6001.18000
P2: Package_for_KB950582~31bf3856ad364e35~x86~~6.0.1.1
P3: 800b0100
P4: CBS Other
P5: Resolved
P6: Installed
&#x000a
06.11.2008 11:52	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 303250868, type 5
Event Name: PnPDeviceProblemCode
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4232&SUBSYS_12018086&REV_00
P3: {4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
P4: 0000000A
P5: e100b325.sys
P6: 8.0.44.0&#x000
06.11.2008 11:52	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 31295353, type 5
Event Name: MpTelemetry
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 8024402c
P2: EndSearch
P3: Search
P4: 1.1.1600.0
P5: MpSigDwn.dll
P6: 1.1.1600.0
P7: Windows Defender
P8: 
P9
06.11.2008 11:52	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 374204352, type 5
Event Name: PnPDeviceProblemCode
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: PCI\VEN_1969&DEV_1026&SUBSYS_015E1025&REV_B0
P3: {4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
P4: 0000000A
P5: E1G60I32.sys
P6: 8.3.2.8&#x000d
06.11.2008 11:52	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 374204357, type 5
Event Name: PnPDeviceProblemCode
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: PCI\VEN_1969&DEV_1026&SUBSYS_015E1025&REV_B0
P3: {4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
P4: 0000000A
P5: e1e6032.sys
P6: 9.11.5.7&#x000d
06.11.2008 11:52	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 374204368, type 5
Event Name: PnPDeviceProblemCode
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: PCI\VEN_1969&DEV_1026&SUBSYS_015E1025&REV_B0
P3: {4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
P4: 0000000A
P5: e100b325.sys
P6: 8.0.44.0&#x000
06.11.2008 11:52	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 374204368, type 5
Event Name: PnPDeviceProblemCode
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: PCI\VEN_1969&DEV_1026&SUBSYS_015E1025&REV_B0
P3: {4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
P4: 0000000A
P5: e100b325.sys
P6: 8.0.44.0&#x000
06.11.2008 11:52	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 374204368, type 5
Event Name: PnPDeviceProblemCode
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: PCI\VEN_1969&DEV_1026&SUBSYS_015E1025&REV_B0
P3: {4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
P4: 0000000A
P5: e100b325.sys
P6: 8.0.44.0&#x000
06.11.2008 11:52	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 374204368, type 5
Event Name: PnPDeviceProblemCode
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: PCI\VEN_1969&DEV_1026&SUBSYS_015E1025&REV_B0
P3: {4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
P4: 0000000A
P5: e100b325.sys
P6: 8.0.44.0&#x000
06.11.2008 11:52	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 374204368, type 5
Event Name: PnPDeviceProblemCode
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: PCI\VEN_1969&DEV_1026&SUBSYS_015E1025&REV_B0
P3: {4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
P4: 0000000A
P5: e100b325.sys
P6: 8.0.44.0&#x000
06.11.2008 11:52	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 374204413, type 5
Event Name: PnPDeviceProblemCode
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: PCI\VEN_1969&DEV_1026&SUBSYS_015E1025&REV_B0
P3: {4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
P4: 0000000A
P5: fetnd5.sys
P6: 3.57.0.442&#x000
06.11.2008 11:52	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 279098237, type 5
Event Name: CbsPackageServicingFailure
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.0.6001.18000
P2: Package_for_KB950582~31bf3856ad364e35~x86~~6.0.1.1
P3: 800b0100
P4: CBS Other
P5: Resolved
P6: Installed
&#x000a
06.11.2008 11:52	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 134441803, type 5
Event Name: PnPDriverNotFound
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4232&SUBSYS_12018086&REV_00
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
&#x000a
06.11.2008 11:52	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 16271797, type 5
Event Name: PnPDriverNotFound
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: USB\VID_147E&PID_1000&REV_0033
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 
&
06.11.2008 11:52	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 245442712, type 5
Event Name: PnPDriverNotFound
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: PCI\VEN_1969&DEV_1026&SUBSYS_015E1025&REV_B0
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
&#x000a
06.11.2008 11:52	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 11889468, type 5
Event Name: PnPDriverNotFound
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: ACPI\WEC1020
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

&#x
06.11.2008 11:52	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 248302448, type 5
Event Name: PnPGenericDriverFound
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_06E9&SUBSYS_015E1025&REV_A1
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
&#x
06.11.2008 11:52	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 80307998, type 5
Event Name: PnPGenericDriverFound
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: USB\VID_064E&PID_A103&REV_0100&MI_00
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10:
06.11.2008 11:53	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 374204368, type 5
Event Name: PnPDeviceProblemCode
Response: None
Cab Id: 527702320

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: PCI\VEN_1969&DEV_1026&SUBSYS_015E1025&REV_B0
P3: {4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
P4: 0000000A
P5: e100b325.sys
P6: 8.0.44
06.11.2008 11:53	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 0xD1_L1E60x86+579f, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 
P2: 
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attache
06.11.2008 11:53	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 374204352, type 5
Event Name: PnPDeviceProblemCode
Response: None
Cab Id: 527702286

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: PCI\VEN_1969&DEV_1026&SUBSYS_015E1025&REV_B0
P3: {4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
P4: 0000000A
P5: E1G60I32.sys
P6: 8.3.2.
06.11.2008 11:53	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 374204357, type 5
Event Name: PnPDeviceProblemCode
Response: None
Cab Id: 527702289

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: PCI\VEN_1969&DEV_1026&SUBSYS_015E1025&REV_B0
P3: {4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
P4: 0000000A
P5: e1e6032.sys
P6: 9.11.5.
06.11.2008 11:53	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 374204368, type 5
Event Name: PnPDeviceProblemCode
Response: None
Cab Id: 527702293

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: PCI\VEN_1969&DEV_1026&SUBSYS_015E1025&REV_B0
P3: {4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
P4: 0000000A
P5: e100b325.sys
P6: 8.0.44
06.11.2008 11:53	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 374204368, type 5
Event Name: PnPDeviceProblemCode
Response: None
Cab Id: 527702300

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: PCI\VEN_1969&DEV_1026&SUBSYS_015E1025&REV_B0
P3: {4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
P4: 0000000A
P5: e100b325.sys
P6: 8.0.44
06.11.2008 11:53	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 374204368, type 5
Event Name: PnPDeviceProblemCode
Response: None
Cab Id: 527702309

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: PCI\VEN_1969&DEV_1026&SUBSYS_015E1025&REV_B0
P3: {4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
P4: 0000000A
P5: e100b325.sys
P6: 8.0.44
06.11.2008 11:53	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 374204368, type 5
Event Name: PnPDeviceProblemCode
Response: None
Cab Id: 527702316

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: PCI\VEN_1969&DEV_1026&SUBSYS_015E1025&REV_B0
P3: {4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
P4: 0000000A
P5: e100b325.sys
P6: 8.0.44
06.11.2008 11:53	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 0xD1_L1E60x86+579f, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 
P2: 
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attache
06.11.2008 11:53	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 374204413, type 5
Event Name: PnPDeviceProblemCode
Response: None
Cab Id: 527702322

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: PCI\VEN_1969&DEV_1026&SUBSYS_015E1025&REV_B0
P3: {4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
P4: 0000000A
P5: fetnd5.sys
P6: 3.57.0.4
06.11.2008 11:53	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 0xD1_L1E60x86+579f, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 
P2: 
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attache
06.11.2008 11:53	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 0xD1_L1E60x86+572f, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 
P2: 
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attache
06.11.2008 11:53	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 0xD1_L1E60x86+572f, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 
P2: 
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attache
06.11.2008 11:53	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 0xD1_L1E60x86+579f, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 
P2: 
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attache
06.11.2008 11:53	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 0xD1_L1E60x86+572f, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 
P2: 
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attache
06.11.2008 11:54	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 303250868, type 5
Event Name: PnPDeviceProblemCode
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4232&SUBSYS_12018086&REV_00
P3: {4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
P4: 0000000A
P5: e100b325.sys
P6: 8.0.44.0&#x000
06.11.2008 11:54	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 80307998, type 5
Event Name: PnPGenericDriverFound
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: USB\VID_064E&PID_A103&REV_0100&MI_00
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10:
06.11.2008 11:54	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 0xD1_L1E60x86+579f, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 
P2: 
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attache
06.11.2008 11:54	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 0xD1_L1E60x86+579f, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 
P2: 
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attache
06.11.2008 11:54	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 374204352, type 5
Event Name: PnPDeviceProblemCode
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: PCI\VEN_1969&DEV_1026&SUBSYS_015E1025&REV_B0
P3: {4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
P4: 0000000A
P5: E1G60I32.sys
P6: 8.3.2.8&#x000d
06.11.2008 11:54	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 374204357, type 5
Event Name: PnPDeviceProblemCode
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: PCI\VEN_1969&DEV_1026&SUBSYS_015E1025&REV_B0
P3: {4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
P4: 0000000A
P5: e1e6032.sys
P6: 9.11.5.7&#x000d
06.11.2008 11:54	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 374204368, type 5
Event Name: PnPDeviceProblemCode
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: PCI\VEN_1969&DEV_1026&SUBSYS_015E1025&REV_B0
P3: {4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
P4: 0000000A
P5: e100b325.sys
P6: 8.0.44.0&#x000
06.11.2008 11:54	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 374204413, type 5
Event Name: PnPDeviceProblemCode
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: PCI\VEN_1969&DEV_1026&SUBSYS_015E1025&REV_B0
P3: {4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
P4: 0000000A
P5: fetnd5.sys
P6: 3.57.0.442&#x000
06.11.2008 11:54	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 279098237, type 5
Event Name: CbsPackageServicingFailure
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.0.6001.18000
P2: Package_for_KB950582~31bf3856ad364e35~x86~~6.0.1.1
P3: 800b0100
P4: CBS Other
P5: Resolved
P6: Installed
&#x000a
06.11.2008 11:54	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 134441803, type 5
Event Name: PnPDriverNotFound
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4232&SUBSYS_12018086&REV_00
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
&#x000a
06.11.2008 11:54	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 16271797, type 5
Event Name: PnPDriverNotFound
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: USB\VID_147E&PID_1000&REV_0033
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 
&
06.11.2008 11:54	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 245442712, type 5
Event Name: PnPDriverNotFound
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: PCI\VEN_1969&DEV_1026&SUBSYS_015E1025&REV_B0
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
&#x000a
06.11.2008 11:54	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 11889468, type 5
Event Name: PnPDriverNotFound
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: ACPI\WEC1020
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

&#x
06.11.2008 11:54	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 248302448, type 5
Event Name: PnPGenericDriverFound
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_06E9&SUBSYS_015E1025&REV_A1
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
&#x
06.11.2008 11:54	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 31295353, type 5
Event Name: MpTelemetry
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 8024402c
P2: EndSearch
P3: Search
P4: 1.1.1600.0
P5: MpSigDwn.dll
P6: 1.1.1600.0
P7: Windows Defender
P8: 
P9
07.11.2008 01:56	Application Hang	The program winamp.exe version 5.5.4.2165 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Process ID: a08 Start Time: 01c9407bdf61c07c Termination Time: 91	
07.11.2008 02:36	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 299915250, type 5
Event Name: AppHangB1
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: winamp.exe
P2: 5.5.4.2165
P3: 4896392e
P4: 777e
P5: 0
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

07.11.2008 12:54	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 279098237, type 5
Event Name: CbsPackageServicingFailure
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.0.6001.18000
P2: Package_for_KB950582~31bf3856ad364e35~x86~~6.0.1.1
P3: 800b0100
P4: CBS Other
P5: Resolved
P6: Installed
&#x000a
07.11.2008 21:06	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 967422496, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: iexplore.exe
P2: 7.0.6001.18000
P3: 47918f11
P4: mshtml.dll
P5: 7.0.6001.18148
P6: 48e44427
P7: c0000005
P8: 00069dd4
&
07.11.2008 21:06	Application Error	Faulting application iexplore.exe, version 7.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x47918f11, faulting module mshtml.dll, version 7.0.6001.18148, time stamp 0x48e44427, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x00069dd4, process id 0x14c0, application start time 0x01c9411903e48bbc.	
07.11.2008 22:15	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 340088047, type 5
Event Name: RADAR_PRE_LEAK_32
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: firefox.exe
P2: 1.9.0.3188
P3: 6.0.6001.2.1.0
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: &#x000
08.11.2008 00:52	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 279098237, type 5
Event Name: CbsPackageServicingFailure
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.0.6001.18000
P2: Package_for_KB950582~31bf3856ad364e35~x86~~6.0.1.1
P3: 800b0100
P4: CBS Other
P5: Resolved
P6: Installed
&#x000a
08.11.2008 12:35	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 279098237, type 5
Event Name: CbsPackageServicingFailure
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.0.6001.18000
P2: Package_for_KB950582~31bf3856ad364e35~x86~~6.0.1.1
P3: 800b0100
P4: CBS Other
P5: Resolved
P6: Installed
&#x000a
08.11.2008 12:35	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 279098237, type 5
Event Name: CbsPackageServicingFailure
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.0.6001.18000
P2: Package_for_KB950582~31bf3856ad364e35~x86~~6.0.1.1
P3: 800b0100
P4: CBS Other
P5: Resolved
P6: Installed
&#x000a
08.11.2008 19:46	Application Error	Faulting application IEXPLORE.EXE, version 7.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x47918f11, faulting module mshtml.dll, version 7.0.6001.18148, time stamp 0x48e44427, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x00069dd4, process id 0x22c, application start time 0x01c941daae3eff28.	
08.11.2008 19:47	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 967422496, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: IEXPLORE.EXE
P2: 7.0.6001.18000
P3: 47918f11
P4: mshtml.dll
P5: 7.0.6001.18148
P6: 48e44427
P7: c0000005
P8: 00069dd4
&
09.11.2008 04:12	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 279098237, type 5
Event Name: CbsPackageServicingFailure
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.0.6001.18000
P2: Package_for_KB950582~31bf3856ad364e35~x86~~6.0.1.1
P3: 800b0100
P4: CBS Other
P5: Resolved
P6: Installed
&#x000a
10.11.2008 02:40	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 279098237, type 5
Event Name: CbsPackageServicingFailure
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.0.6001.18000
P2: Package_for_KB950582~31bf3856ad364e35~x86~~6.0.1.1
P3: 800b0100
P4: CBS Other
P5: Resolved
P6: Installed
&#x000a
10.11.2008 02:40	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 183164263, type 5
Event Name: AppHangXProcB1
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: richardburnsrally.exe
P2: 0.0.0.0
P3: 00000000
P4: 89fd
P5: 32768
P6: Intro.exe
P7: 0.0.0.0
P8: 
P9: &#x0
10.11.2008 02:40	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 279098237, type 5
Event Name: CbsPackageServicingFailure
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.0.6001.18000
P2: Package_for_KB950582~31bf3856ad364e35~x86~~6.0.1.1
P3: 800b0100
P4: CBS Other
P5: Resolved
P6: Installed
&#x000a
10.11.2008 02:46	Application Hang	The program richardburnsrally.exe version 0.0.0.0 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Process ID: 1660 Start Time: 01c942de09d39560 Termination Time: 188	
10.11.2008 02:46	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 248152092, type 5
Event Name: AppHangB1
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: richardburnsrally.exe
P2: 0.0.0.0
P3: 00000000
P4: 2bc8
P5: 6144
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: &#x00
```
*Network Adapters*

```
Name	[00000004] Atheros AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 PCI-E Ethernet Controller	
Adapter Type	Ethernet 802.3	
Product Type	Atheros AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 PCI-E Ethernet Controller	
Installed	Yes	
PNP Device ID	PCI\VEN_1969&DEV_1026&SUBSYS_015E1025&REV_B0\4&E6B28D4&0&00E5	
Last Reset	10.11.2008 02:11	
Index	4	
Service Name	L1E	
IP Address	Not Available	
IP Subnet	Not Available	
Default IP Gateway	Not Available	
DHCP Enabled	Yes	
DHCP Server	Not Available	
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available	
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available	
MAC Address	00:1E:68:DF:7D:0C	
Memory Address	0xFE3C0000-0xFE3FFFFF	
I/O Port	0x0000DC80-0x0000DCFF	
IRQ Channel	IRQ 17	
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\l1e60x86.sys (1.0.0.37, 47,00 KB (48.128 bytes), 
15.09.2008 15:24)
```


```
Name	[00000007] Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 5100	
Adapter Type	Ethernet 802.3	
Product Type	Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 5100	
Installed	Yes	
PNP Device ID	PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4232&SUBSYS_12018086&REV_00\4&260FF1D0&0&00E3	
Last Reset	10.11.2008 02:11	
Index	7	
Service Name	NETw5v32	
IP Address	192.168.0.196, fe80::100b:ebcb:bce5:ad8	
IP Subnet	255.255.***	
Default IP Gateway	192.168.0.1	
DHCP Enabled	Yes	
DHCP Server	192.168.0.1	
DHCP Lease Expires	17.11.2008 03:40	
DHCP Lease Obtained	10.11.2008 03:40	
MAC Address	00:16:EA:7F:97:F6	
Memory Address	0xFE7FE000-0xFE7FFFFF	
IRQ Channel	IRQ 4294967294	
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\netw5v32.sys (12.0.0.73, 3,49 MB (3.658.752 bytes), 
28.04.2008 07:29)
```


----------



## VlatkoJordanov (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: L1e60x86.sys BSOD Please help*

Hi JC

As i said in the previous post it is RJ45 UTP cat5 (im not sure about cat) which is coming down to the POE adapter then to pc not an RJ11 telephone line. As with the wifi it works fine no BSODs with it i can stay connected to internet with no problems. Anyway now im connected trough a local network with internet using the RJ45 no BSOD now as i said in preveious post this might be because its a segmented network.

As with the KIS 2009 i have installed it after i had the BSOD with the l1e60x86.sys so i dont think KIS have something to do with it. Its not a problem i will remove it as you said, this is only my opinion.

The date uve got from the driver is probably old because ive installed some older drivers from the same company Atheros to see if i can solve the problem with it but still same problem and with the older drivers. Im a litlle worried if this could be something with the NIC but its working fine at this moment.

Ive had some conversation with the technicians from the company that i bought the laptop i mean i brought them the laptop to see & try some quick solutions but they did the same as i did at home try different drivers anyway they are not qualified to do complex jobs like debugging etc. so they said to leave the laptop there and they to contact Acer but didnt wanted to leave it there and decided to solve the prob. by myself.

Thanks, Vlatko Jordanov.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: L1e60x86.sys BSOD Please help*

Hi Vlatko. . .

I ran the 18 dumps and unfortunately have no new news for you.

No surprise, really - all 18 pointed directly at *L1e60x86.sys*. To note the last 2 BSODs produced Vista driver verifier-enabled dumps and shows us in the stack text this drivers name. One thing to keep in mind here is that the stack text area where the driver can be found a "unwind" area (post-bugcheck) so we're dealing with a probability here rather than a certainty. The identical bugcheck *0xd1* showed up for all 18:

*0xd1 (0x1c, 0x2, 0x0, 0xa358579f)*.

I wish I had more for you. Bugcheck summary below; logs attached.

Regards. . .

JC

.


```
BugCheck D1, {1c, 2, 0, a358579f}
Probably caused by : L1E60x86.sys ( L1E60x86+579f )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck D1, {1c, 2, 0, 8ef9779f}
Probably caused by : L1E60x86.sys ( L1E60x86+579f )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck D1, {1c, 2, 0, 8c79079f}
Probably caused by : L1E60x86.sys ( L1E60x86+579f )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck D1, {1c, 2, 0, 8f19279f}
Probably caused by : L1E60x86.sys ( L1E60x86+579f )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck D1, {1c, 2, 0, 9976e79f}
Probably caused by : L1E60x86.sys ( L1E60x86+579f )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck D1, {1c, 2, 0, 9976e79f}
Probably caused by : L1E60x86.sys ( L1E60x86+579f )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck D1, {1c, 2, 0, 8ed9279f}
Probably caused by : L1E60x86.sys ( L1E60x86+579f )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck D1, {1c, 2, 0, 8d99079f}
Probably caused by : L1E60x86.sys ( L1E60x86+579f )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck D1, {1c, 2, 0, 8e59579f}
Probably caused by : L1E60x86.sys ( L1E60x86+579f )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck D1, {1c, 2, 0, 89b6779f}
Probably caused by : L1E60x86.sys ( L1E60x86+579f )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck D1, {1c, 2, 0, 89b7479f}
Probably caused by : L1E60x86.sys ( L1E60x86+579f )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck D1, {1c, 2, 0, 89b7579f}
Probably caused by : L1E60x86.sys ( L1E60x86+579f )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck D1, {1c, 2, 0, 89dbf72f}
Probably caused by : L1E60x86.sys ( L1E60x86+572f )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck D1, {1c, 2, 0, 89fc272f}
Probably caused by : L1E60x86.sys ( L1E60x86+572f )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck D1, {1c, 2, 0, 89db872f}
Probably caused by : L1E60x86.sys ( L1E60x86+572f )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck D1, {1c, 2, 0, 89fb672f}
Probably caused by : L1E60x86.sys ( L1E60x86+572f )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck D1, {1c, 2, 0, 89db872f}
Probably caused by : L1E60x86.sys ( L1E60x86+572f )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck D1, {1c, 2, 0, 89db872f}
Probably caused by : L1E60x86.sys ( L1E60x86+572f )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=

.
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
.
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Wed Nov 12 23:26:42.959 2008 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 5:56:02.896
BugCheck D1, {1c, 2, 0, a358579f}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for L1E60x86.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for L1E60x86.sys
Probably caused by : L1E60x86.sys ( L1E60x86+579f )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  System
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Fri Nov  7 19:57:06.972 2008 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:30:56.851
BugCheck D1, {1c, 2, 0, 8ef9779f}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for L1E60x86.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for L1E60x86.sys
Probably caused by : L1E60x86.sys ( L1E60x86+579f )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  System
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Thu Nov  6 16:43:10.487 2008 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:16:12.409
BugCheck D1, {1c, 2, 0, 8c79079f}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for L1E60x86.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for L1E60x86.sys
Probably caused by : L1E60x86.sys ( L1E60x86+579f )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  System
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Thu Nov  6 10:20:41.495 2008 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:11:13.433
BugCheck D1, {1c, 2, 0, 8f19279f}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for L1E60x86.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for L1E60x86.sys
Probably caused by : L1E60x86.sys ( L1E60x86+579f )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Thu Nov  6 10:08:38.218 2008 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:11:10.152
BugCheck D1, {1c, 2, 0, 9976e79f}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for L1E60x86.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for L1E60x86.sys
Probably caused by : L1E60x86.sys ( L1E60x86+579f )
PROCESS_NAME:  firefox.exe
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Thu Nov  6 09:51:36.566 2008 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:06:39.442
BugCheck D1, {1c, 2, 0, 9976e79f}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for L1E60x86.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for L1E60x86.sys
Probably caused by : L1E60x86.sys ( L1E60x86+579f )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Wed Nov  5 22:36:51.855 2008 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:20:35.732
BugCheck D1, {1c, 2, 0, 8ed9279f}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for L1E60x86.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for L1E60x86.sys
Probably caused by : L1E60x86.sys ( L1E60x86+579f )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Wed Nov  5 22:15:13.332 2008 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:32:02.210
BugCheck D1, {1c, 2, 0, 8d99079f}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for L1E60x86.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for L1E60x86.sys
Probably caused by : L1E60x86.sys ( L1E60x86+579f )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Wed Nov  5 21:22:27.085 2008 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:13:21.976
BugCheck D1, {1c, 2, 0, 8e59579f}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for L1E60x86.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for L1E60x86.sys
Probably caused by : L1E60x86.sys ( L1E60x86+579f )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Wed Nov  5 20:22:41.597 2008 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:06:04.535
BugCheck D1, {1c, 2, 0, 89b6779f}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for L1E60x86.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for L1E60x86.sys
Probably caused by : L1E60x86.sys ( L1E60x86+579f )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Wed Nov  5 16:31:36.645 2008 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:04:39.536
BugCheck D1, {1c, 2, 0, 89b7479f}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for L1E60x86.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for L1E60x86.sys
Probably caused by : L1E60x86.sys ( L1E60x86+579f )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Wed Nov  5 16:25:43.955 2008 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:05:43.831
BugCheck D1, {1c, 2, 0, 89b7579f}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for L1E60x86.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for L1E60x86.sys
Probably caused by : L1E60x86.sys ( L1E60x86+579f )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18000.x86fre.longhorn_rtm.080118-1840
Debug session time: Wed Nov  5 12:07:56.747 2008 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:06:16.622
BugCheck D1, {1c, 2, 0, 89dbf72f}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for L1E60x86.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for L1E60x86.sys
Probably caused by : L1E60x86.sys ( L1E60x86+572f )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18000.x86fre.longhorn_rtm.080118-1840
Debug session time: Wed Nov  5 12:00:43.146 2008 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:21:10.908
BugCheck D1, {1c, 2, 0, 89fc272f}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for L1E60x86.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for L1E60x86.sys
Probably caused by : L1E60x86.sys ( L1E60x86+572f )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18000.x86fre.longhorn_rtm.080118-1840
Debug session time: Wed Nov  5 11:38:37.784 2008 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:06:23.670
BugCheck D1, {1c, 2, 0, 89db872f}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for L1E60x86.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for L1E60x86.sys
Probably caused by : L1E60x86.sys ( L1E60x86+572f )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18000.x86fre.longhorn_rtm.080118-1840
Debug session time: Wed Nov  5 11:28:55.074 2008 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:07:46.939
BugCheck D1, {1c, 2, 0, 89fb672f}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for L1E60x86.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for L1E60x86.sys
Probably caused by : L1E60x86.sys ( L1E60x86+572f )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18000.x86fre.longhorn_rtm.080118-1840
Debug session time: Wed Nov  5 11:20:13.166 2008 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:06:27.042
BugCheck D1, {1c, 2, 0, 89db872f}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for L1E60x86.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for L1E60x86.sys
Probably caused by : L1E60x86.sys ( L1E60x86+572f )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18000.x86fre.longhorn_rtm.080118-1840
Debug session time: Wed Nov  5 11:12:51.688 2008 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:11:21.109
BugCheck D1, {1c, 2, 0, 89db872f}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for L1E60x86.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for L1E60x86.sys
Probably caused by : L1E60x86.sys ( L1E60x86+572f )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
```


----------



## Chuggy (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: L1e60x86.sys BSOD Please help*

Hi there! I cant quite belive it but i am also having the same problem, with the same driver file and the same range of laptop! I have an Acer aspire 8920G, but i keep having the same BSOD with the driver version 1.0.0.37. Im at university, and i havent had this problem before, the machine works fine at home, but for some reason it occurs here for some reason. Im gessing that the university is running a segmented network as mentioned above, which i gess could cause the BSOD here and not at home. I have written to acer about the problem, and since their seems to be more than one person having this problem, i guess that it isnt just machine specific.

Oh btw, my laptop is fine aswell using wifi, and also, a new driver has been made available for the NIC,(1.0.0.38) it doesnt fix the problem, but still intresting that today i sent an email to acer bout the problem sighting this file as the cause, found this thread about someones else having the same problem, with consitantly the same file causing it, and a new driver is released, couincidence is funny i guess lol


----------



## ComputerScience (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: L1e60x86.sys BSOD Please help*

I have an Acer Aspire 6920G and I'm facing with the same driver problem. Does anyone solved it? I've tryed a few things.. but no solution.. maybe it is from the updated BIOS ? ( ver. 1.10 ) or this is just a tipical NIC driver problem ?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## bdesmondMVP (May 19, 2008)

*Re: L1e60x86.sys BSOD Please help*

A coupel fo qucik Google searches turned up download pages from the vendor's homepage - perhpas there is an updated version you can load: http://partner.atheros.com/Drivers.aspx.


----------



## ComputerScience (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: L1e60x86.sys BSOD Please help*

I used some versions.. and all the same..BSOD
The latest is not 1.0.0.40 as Atheros says -- it liesssssss - it's 1.0.0.39 lol
I can't get through this. Help!


----------



## ComputerScience (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: L1e60x86.sys BSOD Please help*

I will try all drivers on the Internet!!
If it doesn't work ... well then I wonder why they put it with my VISTA preinstalled notebook!!
This is a crappy thing. I begin to think that when you buy something it's better to not buy anything!
Getting a new NIC it's not an option cause I have to get my laptop to service so I can't.. cause I need it 24/7. I will modify the drivers for Atheros, if this is the ultimate alternative. Even if it will take me ages. But if it doesn't work then I won't buy anything more from that brand ,ever!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: L1e60x86.sys BSOD Please help*

As of the 1st BSOD - 5 Nov 2008, the OP had a very recent Atheros driver installed -

```
00010000 00020000   l1e60x86 l1e60x86.sys Tue Sep 16 07:24:56 2008 (48CF4328)
```
Is 16 Sept 2008 the timestamp on the most recent version you have found?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## ComputerScience (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: L1e60x86.sys BSOD Please help*

DriverVer = 12/16/2008,1.0.0.39 - this is the latest version 
I have changed my internet provider and now I don't get the BSOD
I don't understand why this. Can someone explain a little bit?


----------



## VlatkoJordanov (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: L1e60x86.sys BSOD Please help*

@ ComputerScience

Dunno why but ill tell you this. When i had Vista on my laptop the system crashed, now i have XP with same drivers for the NIC Atheros and it runs perfectly. All i can say is get rid of Vista :S... Anyway it hurts that you've paid for the OS and it doesent work propperly, wish i could get my money back !


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: L1e60x86.sys BSOD Please help*

Glad you found solution - eventhough it was reversion back to XP.

Good Luck to you.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## cyxlin (May 13, 2009)

Hi,
I have an ACER 6930G running pre-installed Vista Home Premium and have exactly the same problem however, I only get BSOD when connected to the network at work, it doesn't happen at home.

I've already uninstalled and reinstalled the Ethernet driver. Could it be the McAfee internet security that come with the laptop that's causing the problem?

Is reverting to XP the only possible solution?

Thanks for any help!!!


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Get rid of McAfee first off as it usually causes problems

use Revo Uninstaller t uninstall it.
http://www.revouninstaller.com/

Try NOD32 Antivirus not the internet security suite.
http://www.eset.com/download/free_trial_download_eav.php


----------



## ComputerScience (Jan 4, 2009)

The only solution to this problem is "GET RID OF VISTA!!" .
I can assure you that downgrading to XP or using LINUX will fix this problem. It's just one of those incompatibilities/bugs that Vista has.
Hope this will clarify the problem.

If you have Atheros Ethernet card I've seen that they created new drivers.. maybe the versions above 41 will work - > try them.
http://partner.atheros.com/Drivers.aspx

BTW : I've tested all versions till 40, and I got BSOD in VISTA..


----------



## cyxlin (May 13, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions.

I've uninstalled McAffee and installed that other anti-virus software, I think it's been crashing less, but has still happened twice today.

Have just updated the ethernet driver to version 42 - hopefully that will solve the BSODs (fingers crossed)

Thanks again!


----------



## mrrad (Oct 31, 2009)

Has anyone solved this without changing to xp or using another ethernet chip on this laptop ??? Cheers Lenny.....................


----------



## mrrad (Oct 31, 2009)

Well after speaking to cyxlin , an update in drivers did the trick AR81FamilyWinSetup_1.0.0.45_WHQL.rar	2357K


----------

